# Runny Eyes



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe someone can help on this subject. I have three GSD and one of them gets runny eyes every summer. They matte up and I have to wipe them out almost every day. The dog food I feed is Chicken Soup Adult (no corn). She stays outside with the other two dogs. I recently put a large fan under the carport to see if this would help keep the knats off. Any suggestions?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ken Thompson said:


> Maybe someone can help on this subject. I have three GSD and one of them gets runny eyes every summer. They matte up and I have to wipe them out almost every day. The dog food I feed is Chicken Soup Adult (no corn). She stays outside with the other two dogs. I recently put a large fan under the carport to see if this would help keep the knats off. Any suggestions?


Is it summer only, and is the fluid clear or colored?


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Connie asks great questions, as usual 

Could it possibly be allergies? My older GSD gets "****" in her eyes towards the end of summer when it is quite dry and there is a lot of dust/pollen/etc blowing. Interestingly, it manifests in the upper corner of her eye more than in the lower corner. As long as I keep them clean, we have no problems.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

It's only in the hot summer months. It started this year about a two weeks ago. It goes all around the eye but mainly in the corners. It has a slight yellowish tint. I use a warm wet rag to help get the crust out of the corners.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it both eyes?

Also, is there any redness? Does the dog try to paw at the eye(s)?

Conjunctivitis, secondary to allergies, is something to be aware of. It's something that's pretty simple to treat (when the cause is allergies).

Yellow color in the discharge and eye redness are common symptoms. Of course, they're common symptoms of straightforward environmental allergies, too.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Connie, It is in both eyes but they are not red. She doesn't paw at her eyes or anything. She acts like it doesn't bother her at all. What bothers her now is when she sees me coming with a wash rag.


----------

